# Reamers & Tools



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Any recommendations where to pick up some reamers and micro jewelry tools ?

and what size of reamers for tjets , magnatraction 

thank you


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I just did a double-take....*

For a minute there I saw the title and thought about some department managers I've come to know... 

... but now that I read your whole post... Maybe try Harbor Freight. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

reamers want to be same size as shafts, axles, armatures etc.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

have not looked at micro mart in a long time, but you may want to check them out?

I got mine at a local place like this: http://www1.mscdirect.com


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

alpink said:


> reamers want to be same size as shafts, axles, armatures etc.


Not meant to argue, but my experience with plastic chassis & such when trying to get a precise fit the reamer needs to be .0005 over the shaft diameter to get a "free" fit with no noticeable slop. When I used an on-size reamer I always had a tighter fit than I wanted for a rotating shaft, And I always ream chassis by hand power, never with power tool, that plastic moves too easy. 

Custom sized reamers can be ordered from McMaster Carr as well. 

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

boosted, i bow to your experience. no worries


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Al no need to bow, just wanted to offer that tidbit of advice up for the interested parties. 

Boosted


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Don't do Horrible Freight.

Traverse, Mcmaster-Carr, MSC all are good options.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am not worthy! 
LOL
:tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> *******snip.... I always ream chassis by hand power, never with power tool, that plastic moves too easy.
> 
> Boosted


Agreed!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I never used a reamer per se but instead have used a smoothing broach ! These are sold from Timesavers Inc . They are a watch and clock repair source for tools and parts . Link is here *http://www.timesavers.com/findbydesc/SearchCatalogmain.asp?ProdDesc=%broach%&ProductID=19802 *I use the #48 and #52 for the purposes you are asking. Trick is to lightly open , smooth and even out the transition of the hole . The broach does that nicely when used properly. Push broach into say an axle hole or other of choice till it gets tight . Then push harder just a tad more and turn as you do about 3-4 times . Back it out by turning counter as you turned into it and your done with hole . This will Debur , smooth and open the hole while making if concentric ! These come without a good handle so if you have some RC fuel line available ... it fits nicely as a handle and looks decent too ! 

Bear :wave: *


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

These can be added to the above.

http://www.atlascuttingtools.com/
http://www.micromark.com/


----------



## northwest slot (Dec 1, 2009)

I picked up a .059 reamer from amazon. I think it may have linked me to Atlas cutting tools.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

There is another way grasshopper.

Sometimes you can use the axles from old AFXs or even newer Autoworld rears for a Line reamer. Simply find a collet for your pin vise that fits said axle, and gently twist thru both holes at the same time. This will result in a true line bore and the hole will close slightly behind the removal of the "reamer" 

The raised, or "knurled" edges on the axles do all the work and can be VERY effective.

Try it on a doaner and see what I mean.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Agreed!*



smalltime said:


> There is another way grasshopper.
> 
> Sometimes you can use the axles from old AFXs or even newer Autoworld rears for a Line reamer. Simply find a collet for your pin vise that fits said axle, and gently twist thru both holes at the same time. This will result in a true line bore and the hole will close slightly behind the removal of the "reamer"
> 
> ...


Dang it Tim....given' away the farm!

I use a low speed drill/reduction...like yer sposed to use with a ream anyway. 
The axle splines help retain the compound and polish the bore nicely. The beauty is that you can check progress simply by pushing the axle forward to index both journals in the chassis bores....no un-chucking or re-chucking required; although I do change sides periodically. It's how I finish the relocated axle bores on my drop axle chassis.

I use a similar technique for drill blank axles. 

As the flutes actually exceed the required amount by a considerable amount; that damm flexi spring back nature of the nylatron actually works in your favor by snugging back around the journal.

Crazy...but by golly it works great...who'd a thunk it? :tongue:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*Excellent!*



smalltime said:


> There is another way grasshopper.
> 
> Sometimes you can use the axles from old AFXs or even newer Autoworld rears for a Line reamer. Simply find a collet for your pin vise that fits said axle, and gently twist thru both holes at the same time. This will result in a true line bore and the hole will close slightly behind the removal of the "reamer"
> 
> ...


Been doing this for years. I have gathered three such axles that are in (approx.) 0.0005" steps and give me any clearance I need. Great advice, smalltime. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

for t-jets with tight axle holes, i no longer ream them.
I use an axle, place it part way into 1 axle hole, turn it in a wide arc to compress the plastic out.  I have not had any issues with this method


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I am always glad to learn different ways of doing things and the ideas presented here open lots of opportunities.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*bead reamer*

http://store.goodybeads.com/store/products/A002370.html
This may not be perfect but works.
SJJ


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

what sizes are the reamers??


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I got my reamers at McMaster Carr. I mostly use these for brush barrels and motor bushings. McMaster Carr is a very reliable source for all kinds of hobby related tools and materials. Some notables include drill blanks and micro oilers. You can get micro oilers with various sized (gauge) tips for extreme precision applications. I also got the brass screws I used to mount my track to the table from McMaster Carr. Very cost effective in 100 packs compared to the local hardware store.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Pancake Hack*

Reamer from Fire Mountain supply

Its cheap!


----------

